# Mitgliedskonto löschen

## jkoerner

Wie kann ich es bewerkstelligen, daß mein Konto (account) in diesem Forum gelöscht wird? In den Profileinstellungen ist das leider nicht möglich.

Es wird ja viel dieser Tage an der Vergesslichkeit der persönlichen Daten im Netz diskutiert und ich denke, daß eine solche Option jedem - aus welchen Gründen auch immer angemeldeten - Mitglied zur Verfügung gestellt werden sollte.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich denke, Du wirst um eine PM an einen Forenadmin nicht herum kommen. Alternativ gehts auch per eMail an forum-mods@gentoo.org. 

Eine Option im Forum wäre schick, aber da muss es halt einen geben, der es macht und noch einen, der es auch einbindet und freischaltet.  :Smile: 

----------

## Oerpi

Laut hier werden accounts nicht gelöscht sondern nur gesperrt.

----------

## cryptosteve

Klar, die Beiträge kann man schlecht entfernen, da es sonst Inkonsistenzen in den Threads gibt. Aber eine Sperrung mit vorheriger Umbenennung tut's ggf. auch.

Davon abgesehen halten sich die Infos, die man bei der Forenanmeldung angibt, eh in Grenzen ... (eMail/Pass).

----------

## Uli Sing

Im phpbb gibt's die Option autonomer Accountlöschung von Haus aus nicht, ließe sich aber durch eine MOD (Hack) realisieren. Bevor das implementiert wird, wäre es allerdings wohl eher mal an der Zeit, die Board-SW auf einen einigermaßen humanen Versions-Stand zu bringen, aber das scheint sich wohl bis dato niemand zu trauen, womit dieses Unterfangen wohl endgültig in der Rubrik "Müsste mal gemacht werden" beerdigt wäre.  :Wink: 

Warum's Accounts ned löschen, sondern nur deaktivieren, versteh' ich auch ned ganz. Soll sich doch jeder löschen lassen, wie er will und von mir aus auch gleich alle zugehörigen Beiträge mit. Davon geht die gentoo Welt auch ned (schneller) unter.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Quote:*   

> Warum's Accounts ned löschen, sondern nur deaktivieren, versteh' ich auch ned ganz. Soll sich doch jeder löschen lassen, wie er will und von mir aus auch gleich alle zugehörigen Beiträge mit. 

 

Wieso sollte man diesen Aufwand betreiben?

Viele Threads würden sinnlos werden. Zudem gehen Problemlösungen verloren und man müsste für die gleichen Probleme, neue Threads erstellen, da die alten nicht mehr vorhanden sind.

Man könnte höchstens den Username in foobar / gelöscht ändern.

----------

## Uli Sing

Du schaffst Probleme, wo keine sind.

In der Zeit, in der Du diese Zeilen geschrieben hast, hab' ich im ACP zwanzig User gelöscht und die einzig echte Herausfordung ist die Auswahl per Mausklick, ob deren Beiträge erhalten bleiben sollen, oder eben nicht.

Das kann man wohl selbst unter Zugrundelegung urdeutschen Beamtentums kaum "Aufwand Betreiben" nennen.  :Wink: 

Ansonsten bleib' ich bei meiner Meinung: Jeder hat das Recht auf Löschung und wenn er/sie sich einbildet, dass seine/ihre Beiträge ihn/sie auf der Reise über den Jordan begleiten sollen, warum auch nicht? Wenn dies jemand (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) unbedingt wünscht, dann werden's vermutlich eh' ned sonderlich erhaltenswert sein.   :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

> Du schaffst Probleme, wo keine sind.

 

Wieso Probleme? Das einzige, was nicht ist, ist die Funktion zum User-selbst-löschen.

----------

## Uli Sing

Kinder, kann es sein, dass wir ein bisserl aneinander vorbeireden?  :Very Happy: 

Unser Freund jkoerner möchte seinen Account löschen, was er aber aus eigenen Kräften ned kann. Es gibt IMHO einen MOD für's phpbb, der dies ermöglicht, allerdings installiert werden müsste. Ich habe dann lediglich in meiner mir eigenen naiven Art zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass ich (für mich persönlich) vor Durchführung einer solchen Maßnahme ein Foren-SW Upgrade als sinnvoller erachte, welches uns in der Folge so dienliche Erweiterungen wie beispielsweise die Möglichkeit zur Erstellung von Attachments bescheren würde. Mir ist selbstredend bewusst, dass dies ned ganz unproblematisch vonstatten gehen würde und deshalb möchte ich dies bittschön keinesfalls als unbotmäßige Kritik an diesem ansonsten so vorbildlich geführten Forum verstanden wissen.  :Very Happy: 

Selbst wenn jedes noch so lausige Warez-Forum unter der Haube um Lichtjahre fortschrittlicher als das gentoo ist.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :Very Happy: 

Nachdem Oerpi einen - wie ich finde - sehr interessanten Link gepostet, brachte ich kurzerhand mein Befremden darüber zum Ausdruck, weshalb Useraccounts im gentoo gesperrt und ned gelöscht werden. Schiebt es einfach auf meine Marotte, alle vier Jahre mal einen Sachverhalt kritisch hinterfragen zu wollen.

Sei es, wie es ist, es wird schon seinen Grund haben. Oder auch nicht. Vielleicht liegt's daran, dass't zum Löschen Zugang zum ACP i. e. Adminrechte brauchst. Sperren kann hingegen jeder mit den nötigen Rechten ausgestatte Mod, wobei aller Voraussicht nach auch ned täglich über Hundert User Schlage stehen werden, die sich löschen lassen wollen.

Egal.

Zu guter Letzt hat xlayre noch die Frage in den Raum gestellt, was mit den Usernamen gelöschter Accounts passiert resp. passieren soll.

Und da steht sie nun.  :Very Happy: 

Im vBulletin wird der Benutzertitel auf "Gast" gesetzt und die User-ID rausgenommen. Der Name selbst bleibt erhalten. So auch im Woltlab, wo der Benutzertitel allerdings auf "unregistriert" gesetzt wird. 

Hab's jetzt nicht mehr im Kopf, wie's im phpbb ist. Sollt' ich nachher glatt mal ausprobieren und ich wüsste auch schon, an wem.  :Very Happy: 

Wie dem auch sei, hab' ich grad' eine ganze Litanei verfasst, die uns in der eigentlichen Sache aber auch keinen einzigen Zentimeter weitergebracht hat.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

> Wie dem auch sei, hab' ich grad' eine ganze Litanei verfasst, die uns in der eigentlichen Sache aber auch keinen einzigen Zentimeter weitergebracht hat.   

 

Aber schön wars trotzdem!   :Laughing:   :Exclamation:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Erdie

@jkoerner: Schade, dass du uns verlassen möchtest   :Sad: 

----------

## misterjack

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

> Selbst wenn jedes noch so lausige Warez-Forum unter der Haube um Lichtjahre fortschrittlicher als das gentoo ist.    

 

Einer, der sehr große Töne spuckt aber null Ahnung hat. Hier wurde nur noch nicht geupdated, da diese Version schon lange nicht mehr kompatibel mit dem Original ist, selbst erweitert wurde und vor allem in der Performance stark optimiert wurde. Hier einfach was installieren wird nicht drin sein.

----------

## jkoerner

@Erdie

Ich bin gerade dabei mich  aus der virtuellen Welt zurückzuziehen. Gentoo habe ich schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr installiert, keine Zeit mehr für das „ach so herrliche aber zeitraubende Gefrickel“. Ich habe das reale Leben wiederentdeckt - „Iss voll goil“ kann ich nur sagen - und miste jetzt sozusagen komplett aus. Im debianforum.de war ich seit 2003 angemeldet, jetzt nicht mehr.

Meine Freizeit verbringe ich jetzt Rotwein saufender Weise wieder mit meiner Frau und nicht Tastatur bekleckernder Weise vor dem Monitor. Außerdem wühle ich nicht mehr im C++ Quellcode herum, sondern mit meinen beiden Kaltblutpferden in der Erde. Seit dem kann ich wieder tief und fest schlafen und träume nicht mehr von Qt oder FOX.

----------

## Uli Sing

Sehr vernünftig, vor allem die Sache mit dem Rotwein.  :Very Happy: 

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Einer, der sehr große Töne spuckt aber null Ahnung hat. Hier wurde nur noch nicht geupdated, da diese Version schon lange nicht mehr kompatibel mit dem Original ist, selbst erweitert wurde und vor allem in der Performance stark optimiert wurde. Hier einfach was installieren wird nicht drin sein.

 

Weißt Du jackybunny, das hat mir mein Vater schon immer gesagt:

 *Quote:*   

> Ulrich, mein Sohn, Du wärst ein ganz brauchbarer Bursch', wenn't wenigstens ein Bisserl Ahnung von dem hättest, was't da den ganzen Tag absonderst.

 

PHP-Originalquellcodeinkompatibilität hervorgerufen durch Performanceoptimierungsmaßnahmen: So spricht der wahre Experte.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Meine Freizeit verbringe ich jetzt Rotwein saufender Weise wieder mit meiner Frau und nicht Tastatur bekleckernder Weise vor dem Monitor. Außerdem wühle ich nicht mehr im C++ Quellcode herum, sondern mit meinen beiden Kaltblutpferden in der Erde. Seit dem kann ich wieder tief und fest schlafen und träume nicht mehr von Qt oder FOX.

 

Besonders flexibel bist Du nicht, oder?  :Wink: 

Naja, um das mal zum Abschluss zu bringen. Deinen Account wirst Du hier wohl nicht so einfach löschen können. Trotzdem kannst Du eine Änderung Deines Nicknames beantragen. Ob's das bei dem eher dünnen Profil bringt, wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln. Lass das Profil hier bestehen und trinke stattdessen zwei Gläser Rotwein mehr ... da iss' auch gut.  :Smile: 

Viel Erfolg und alles Gute ....

----------

## misterjack

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

> jackybunny

 

(mister)jack und nix anderes freundchen

----------

## cryptosteve

Seid lieb aufeinander ...

----------

## franzf

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Seid lieb aufeinander ...

 

zueinander.... zueinander...

mannmannmann, sind wir hier im Porno oder was...

(SCNR  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Uli Sing

Sehr subtil. Ihr habt ja doch noch Reserven.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> (mister)jack und nix anderes freundchen

 

Was soll das denn, Bunny, sei doch keine Pussy.  :Very Happy: 

Sekunde mal, jetzt weiß ich auch, woher ich Dich kenn': Du warst einer dieser custodes linguae germanicae, umgangssprachlich unter dem Begriff "Grammatiknazi" bekannt, richtig?  :Very Happy: 

Üblicherweise bin ich eigentlich immer bereit, mich mit meinen Mitmembers zünftig zu fetzen, aber in diesem Falle muss ich neuerlich meinen Herrn Vater zitieren, der einst zu mir sagte:

 *Quote:*   

> Ulrich mein Sohn,
> 
> drei Dinge solltest Du im Leben grundsätzlich unterlassen:
> 
> Gehe nie mehrmals am Tag auf die Toilette, wenn Du's auch in einem Rutsch erledigen kannst,
> ...

 

Okay, der letzte Punkt lässt einen gewissen Interpretationsspielraum offen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## misterjack

HAHA, wer mit diesem Ossi/Wessi-Trip prollt, lebt so dermaßen in der Vergangenheit  :Smile: 

----------

## Uli Sing

Eigentlich lebe ich garned, aber das würde jetzt zu weit führen...

Vielleicht sollte ich noch ergänzend hinzufügen, dass ich überhaupt nix gegen Ossis habe. Im Gegenteil, ich habe sogar selbst einen. Grinch ist sein Name und Ihr würdet ihn lieben. Nun gut, lieben mag etwas übertrieben sein, denn wenn Ihr ihn näher kennen lernt, erfahrt Ihr schnell, was für eine Nervensäge er sein kann.  :Very Happy: 

Wie dem auch sei, Bunny, ein Freund von mir würde gerne wissen, was für einen Wagen Du fährst. Denk' Dir nix dabei, ist so 'ne Art wissenschaftliche Erhebung. Wärst Du dann mal bitte so freundlich?

Ach und noch was, falls das für Dich jetzt nicht zuviel Information auf einmal ist: Sagen Dir die Begriffe "Lexüller" oder "Kaimaul" etwas?

Nein, natürlich ned. Wie dumm von mir. Bitte vergiss die Frage.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Erdie

Was ist denn hier los?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Wenn jemand sein Konto löschen möchte ist das sein gutes Recht. Es reicht aber nicht die post's zu löschen oder gar umzubenennen, weil in vielen Beiträgen doch Requotes erfolgen. Diese müssen dann auch abgeändert werden.

Zudem sind diese ganzen Time-Back-Maschinen in der Lage die Ursprungs-Situation wieder herzustellen. Daher, aber auch weil jemand eine Kopie von den Informationen gezogen haben könnte, halte ich es für Sinnlos seine Posts zu löschen. Man sollte sich vorher gut überlegen wie und was man schreibt.

----------

## Uli Sing

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> ...aber auch weil jemand eine Kopie von den Informationen gezogen haben könnte, halte ich es für Sinnlos seine Posts zu löschen...

 

...oder zu editieren, nicht wahr, Chris?  :Very Happy: 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Man sollte sich vorher gut überlegen wie und was man schreibt.

 

Ein perfektes Schlusswort.

----------

## jkoerner

Der Stand der Auseinandersetzung hier bestärkt mich nur in meinen Meinung, daß Teile der „Internetgemeinde“ den Bezug zur Realität verloren hat.

„Macht‘s gut, und Danke für den Fisch“...

----------

## ChrisJumper

Das mit der Realität ist natürlich der Fall! Allerdings ist der digitale Umgang mit seinen Mitmenschen genauso Real wie der bei der Arbeit oder dem Einkaufen. 

Für einen Netzbewohner stellt sie sich allerdings oft sehr verschoben dar. Besonders wenn man nicht darauf achtet öfter mal über den digitalen Tellerrand zu blicken.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Der Stand der Auseinandersetzung hier bestärkt mich nur in meinen Meinung, daß Teile der „Internetgemeinde“ den Bezug zur Realität verloren hat.
> 
> „Macht‘s gut, und Danke für den Fisch“...

 

Was suchst du dann noch hier?=)

Kann man diesen Thread hier nicht schließen? Mit dem eigentlichen Thema hat es lange nichts mehr zu tun...

LG

----------

## franzf

 *xlayre wrote:*   

> Was suchst du dann noch hier?=)

 

 :Shocked: 

Selbst mit Smiley ist der Satz ziemlich daneben.

 *Quote:*   

> Kann man diesen Thread hier nicht schließen? Mit dem eigentlichen Thema hat es lange nichts mehr zu tun...

 

Dann sollte man die Kindergartendiskussion abspalten und schließen. Das Thema selber ist ja noch nicht wirklich "solved"...

Ansonsten wollte ich hier zum Anschied ein Foto von frisch gebackenen "koerner"broten reinstellen - ein Roggenschrot- und ein 5-Korn-Schrotbrot (Roggen, Weizen, Dinkel, Hafer, Gerste) - leider so was von daneben gegangen, weil mein Ofen total spinnt und wohl ein Update braucht (sowas geht ja leider noch nicht mit portage...).

Drum ein einfaches, brotloses "Ciao jkoerner"!

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Quote:*   

> xlayre hat Folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> Was suchst du dann noch hier?=)
> 
> Selbst mit Smiley ist der Satz ziemlich daneben. 

 

Das war nicht negativ oder als Angriff zu werten. Es war eine Frage...!   :Rolling Eyes: 

->>  *Quote:*   

> Der Stand der Auseinandersetzung hier bestärkt mich nur in meinen Meinung, daß Teile der „Internetgemeinde“ den Bezug zur Realität verloren hat. 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Dann sollte man die Kindergartendiskussion abspalten und schließen. 

   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Uli Sing

War doch 'ne berechtigte Frage und "solved" ist das Thema schon seit der ersten Antwort von cryptohappen: Er kann's ned allein, soll sich an die Administration wenden. Punkt.

Hat er's jetzt gemacht, oder ned? Wenn nicht und er dann weiter über den Untergang des Abendlandes sinniert, ist ihm auch nimmer zu helfen, wenn doch und es findet sich keiner, der ihn löscht, dann gebt's mir 30 Sekunden Zugriff zum ACP oder zur database und ich mach's.

Sollten sich bis dahin noch zusätzliche Aspiranten einfinden, schick' ich die dann gerne auch noch mit durch den Zerstäuber.  :Very Happy: 

----------

